# Anzeige - Verwarnungen!



## Thorsten (21. Feb. 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe nun schon drei PM erhalten worin gefragt wurde, was die Anzeige *Verwarnung/Prozentzahl/Balken* zu bedeuten hat.



*Zu Klärung:*

Diese Anzeige steht unter jedem Userprofil.

Allerdings ist das nur für Moderatoren und den betreffenden User sichtbar.

Von uns Moderatoren können User verwarnt werden, die sich nicht an die _Allgemeinen Forenregeln_ halten.

Anhand des Balken´s bzw. der Prozentzahl kann jeder User sehen, ob und wieviele Verwarnungen gegen Ihn verhängt worden sind.

Solange der Balken bzw. die Prozentzahl bei 0% steht ist alles in Ordnung!


----------



## Steffen (21. Feb. 2006)

*AW: Anzeige - Verwarnungen!*

hi Thorsten...

Da würde mich noch interessieren wenn man nun eine oder mehrere Verwarnungen hat (ich will ja hoffen das mir das nicht so geht  ) können die auch wieder abgebaut werden oder wie ist das ?


----------



## Joachim (21. Feb. 2006)

*AW: Anzeige - Verwarnungen!*

Hallo Steffen,

für diese Fragerei hättest du gleich mal ne fette Verwarnung verdient - aber wir wolln ja mal nicht so sein ...    

Verwarnt wird soooo schnell sicher nicht - aber es gab ja in der Vergangenheit durchaus mal so "Spezialisten"  
Ausblenden geht halt leider nicht :?


----------



## Thorsten (21. Feb. 2006)

*AW: Anzeige - Verwarnungen!*

Hallo Steffen,

ob und wann die Verwarnungen (wenn erhalten) wieder gelöscht werden, entscheidet das Moderatorenteam.


----------

